# Christian Music for those who enjoy it.



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

I didn't see a thread on it so here we are. 
@ohioboy you mentioned Janet Meade. Here you go.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful voice.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

one of my faves


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> one of my faves



Her voice is similar to Amy Grant's, who I have met in person several times.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

i always wondered what she was like.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

That's not AG in the picture though.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> That's not AG in the picture though.


yes i know.

it says in the video:
"The images are from the wonderful movie "Nativity Story"


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

She is even prettier in person. Sneaked a little kiss one time.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

well...i'm gonna try again to sleep. have a good sunday.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 14, 2021)

Never heard of them before.


----------



## Bee (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Good morning all.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Judycat said:


>


I haven't heard this one. Love this!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

Years ago I had this album. I enjoyed this very much. Hope you will too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

Down in my heart. clap clap Down in my heart. clap clap Down in my heart to stay! Down in my heart to stay....*dances*


----------



## asp3 (Mar 19, 2021)

For those who like more rocking Christian music here's one that's a bit punkish.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

asp3 said:


> For those who like more rocking Christian music here's one that's a bit punkish.


There's such a thing as Christian death metal. That's where I draw the line. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Mar 19, 2021)

The final movement of Beethoven's 9th Symphony. Masterpiece.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


>


wow! that voice out of a little boy!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> wow! that voice out of a little boy!


yes I know...he's now around 16 years old, and still singing, ( he's Irish)  but if you look at all his  stuff on Youtube it's mostly when he was little.. fabulous voice


One of my favourites ... ( not exactly Christian but just an example)


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes I know...he's now around 16 years old, and still singing, ( he's Irish)  but if you look at all his  stuff on Youtube it's mostly when he was little.. fabulous voice
> 
> 
> One of my favourites ... ( not exactly Christian but just an example)


I'm not 100% sure if this is just a Catholic thing but this is my favorite song ever. Most beautiful I've ever heard.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm pretty heavy into Gaither stuff;









and then Wintley starts my morning

His *Amazing Grace* is unrivaled;


----------



## bowmore (Mar 19, 2021)

The most moving piece I have heard was "How Great Thou Art" done on a pan flute and guitar. It was in the amphitheater of Ephesus, where Paul preached to the Ephesians


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

My fave Gaither song... ...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

We have Spotify or something at work hooked up to a cellphone that is hooked to a speaker so we can have music in the cafeteria. Sometimes in the evenings they let me listen to Christian music and it makes for a peaceful evening. For me anyway. *Shrugs*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

I think I like his Christian songs better than the rock and roll.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not 100% sure if this is just a Catholic thing but this is my favorite song ever. Most beautiful I've ever heard.


whenever the neighbor lady goes to visit family for a week or two i get the barbara streisand version out with lyrics & practice singing it.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 20, 2021)

Be Thou My Vision was my favorite hymn in my church going days.  Posting a video of a peaceful version in Irish Gaelic since it's based on a Middle Irish poem.






These lyrics are the ones we used based on the 1912 English version by Eleanor Hull.  Though I'm closest to a sort Christian Agnosticism these days, I still love the heart of the prayer.

Be Thou my Vision, O Lord of my heart;
Naught be all else to me, save that Thou art.
Thou my best Thought, by day or by night,
Waking or sleeping, Thy presence my light.

Be Thou my Wisdom, and Thou my true Word;
I ever with Thee and Thou with me, Lord;
Thou my great Father, I Thy true son;
Thou in me dwelling, and I with Thee one.

Riches I heed not, nor man's empty praise,
Thou mine Inheritance, now and always:
Thou and Thou only, first in my heart,
High King of Heaven, my Treasure Thou art.

High King of Heaven, my victory won,
May I reach Heaven's joys, O bright Heav’n's Sun!
Heart of my own heart, whatever befall,
Still be my Vision, O Ruler of all.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Be Thou My Vision was my favorite hymn in my church going days.  Posting a video of a peaceful version in Irish Gaelic since it's based on a Middle Irish poem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder why they omit it. Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Wonder why they omit it. Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!



I just edited that sentence out since I'd already omitted it when pasting the lyrics.  The third omitted verse could be misinterpreted as militant, but really I think it's about the spiritual fight we make when seeking to win over our personal failings.  The verse wasn't in our hymnal.  I never saw it until looking up the different variations today.

Be Thou my battle Shield, Sword for the fight;
Be Thou my Dignity, Thou my Delight;
Thou my soul's Shelter, Thou my high Tow’r:
Raise Thou me heav’nward, O Pow’r of my pow’r.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2021)

I love Jimmy Fortune when it comes to Christian music.  He sings the songs with such passion and love.
Many of his songs bring me to tears especially when he sings In The Garden, my grandmas favorite.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love Jimmy Fortune when it comes to Christian music.  He sings the songs with such passion and love.
> Many of his songs bring me to tears especially when he sings In The Garden, my grandmas favorite.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2021)

@MarciKS thanks for posting the song.  I haven't heard it in awhile and brought back memories of grandma.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

The Isaacs with a beautiful rendition of one of my most favourite songs ...Living Years


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2021)

These young ladies sound like a host of heavenly angels
as they walk along Moonstone Beach in California.
I often sing this song when I need some inner restoration...like everyday 

I never knew there was a second verse until now.
I sing this a little faster. It adds a feeling of happiness that way.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> These young ladies sound like a host of heavenly angels
> as they walk along Moonstone Beach in California.
> I often sing this song when I need some inner restoration...like everyday
> 
> ...


That was nice ty!


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2021)

I've never heard such a powerful ending to this song...very moving
Carrie Underwood


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

Lara said:


> I've never heard such a powerful ending to this song...very moving
> Carrie Underwood


there is something infinitely different about singing a christian song as opposed to an ordinary song. something about that peace you feel makes it ten times better!!


----------



## Lara (Mar 26, 2021)

Alan Jackson...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Mar 26, 2021)

*"It Is Well With My Soul"*
I always enjoy the joy and energy from Guy Penrod...he comes in at the 1:15 minute spot
@SetWave Judy Colins' pure clean voice is so worthy for "Amazing Grace". Thank you


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Lara said:


> @SetWave Judy Colins' pure clean voice is so worthy for "Amazing Grace". Thank you


Yes. Her voice is perfect for that song and many more.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

i'm glad i started this thread


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

Lara said:


> *"It Is Well With My Soul"*
> I always enjoy the joy and energy from Guy Penrod...he comes in at the 1:15 minute spot
> @SetWave Judy Colins' pure clean voice is so worthy for "Amazing Grace". Thank you


remove the facial hair and pull his hair back in a pony and that's basically my boss. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

it isn't easy trusting in something you can't see or touch. thankfully experiencing His love through faith and prayer doesn't need to be proven to anyone but me. He is mine and i am His. i will do my best to be a light and love to the world around me. some days are way harder than others. people are difficult to love. how He does it i'll never know.


----------



## Lara (Mar 26, 2021)

Your words were so peaceful and beautiful Marci. Thank you. I needed to hear that.
And the song so uplifting


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)

Love singing this song by Carrie Underwood


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

Turn Your Eyes...


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Apr 4, 2021)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

Old&InTheWay said:


> Happy Easter!


@Old&InTheWay  That is so beautiful with the sound turned up. May you have a Happy Easter too!


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

An Easter Hallelujah


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 4, 2021)

For some reason I've never liked Christian music, you might think I would like it because I am Christian? I like ole time Gospel choir music but not Praise music. Modern Christian songs are essentially updated praise music all with the same message. 

Perhaps more weird is my Christian worldview includes various rock music genres including Psychedelic, Classic Rock, Rock, Hard Rock, Prog Rock, Blues, Blues Rock, Folk, etc..yeah my taste in music are what American religion and the prevalent society at the time condemned as ungodly and forbidden to listen. 

I am Christian and fully aware of God's presence in me but that does not change my dislike for Christian music, nor my enjoyment of listening to non-Christian music. 

God loves me for who I am.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 4, 2021)

Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum​


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

Old&InTheWay said:


> Happy Easter!


hey...where you been?


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2021)

This is probably a Christmas song, but I like to hear it anytime

....like now

One day...I'll sing like that

For now, just glad my hearing is good in one ear

David Phelps builds this song like not too many others


----------



## MrPants (Apr 17, 2021)

Another rendition by a fellow Canuck for Lenard Cohens' Hallelujah


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

Those be good tears. There's a few hymns in church that make me cry. LOL!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 27, 2021)

*Sanctuary ~ Don Moen




*


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Apr 29, 2021)

I love "Check your shame at the door. Failure is not final when the Father is in the room"... Thank you for posting that Marci.

And "I'm free from the fear of tomorrow, I'm free from the guilt of my past"...Thank you ProTruckDriver (love Lynda Randle's voice)


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Old Dummy (May 1, 2021)

Alabama and "Just a Closer Walk with Thee."







A song written by Willie Nelson:


----------



## Lara (May 2, 2021)

Matthew 6:28-30 "Consider the Lilies of the fields"




​


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 2, 2021)

John Starnes


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

Climb Every Mountain 
I just realized for the first time that this is not a religious song...but well she IS singing in a convent and it IS inspiring

You have to click on where it says "Watch on Youtube"


----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

Elvis...you'll never walk alone


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 3, 2021)

Amen  haha..they are some JOYful givers, hallelujah! ::::confetti::::
I love that sound of a lot of strong deep men's voices singing together
I'm going to add that to my exercise playlist. That'll wake me up


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Lara (May 5, 2021)

Ellie Holcomb....We Shall Always Be With the Lord


----------



## Lara (May 5, 2021)

Peace in Christ


----------



## Lara (May 5, 2021)

Red Sea Road...when we can't see the way, He will part the waves...


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

good night.


----------



## Lara (May 6, 2021)

Come Thou Fount of Every Blessing


----------



## Bee (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Bee (May 6, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 12, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> For a website that refuses political comments to allow Christian religious post tells me they are hard core right wingers.


It takes two wings
Ask any angel

And now, back to the music (the purpose of this thread);


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 14, 2021)

Here's Guy Penrod as a teenager (tall one on the right)


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (May 17, 2021)

Boy, he could hit the notes

That was my gramma's favorite song
I can still hear her high pitched squeak of a voice


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 17, 2021)

Listen to the words in this song.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 18, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 21, 2021)




----------



## oldman (May 21, 2021)

I heard this song for the first time at a good friend’s funeral. I could feel the passion that the young man had who sang this song. So much so that it brought tears to my eyes during the service. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did on that day and still do while I listen to it from time to time.


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2021)

oldman said:


> I heard this song for the first time at a good friend’s funeral. I could feel the passion that the young man had who sang this song. So much so that it brought tears to my eyes during the service. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did on that day and still do while I listen to it from time to time.


it's one of my favorites. they made a movie out of it.


----------



## Gary O' (May 21, 2021)

This kid just does it for me

Got a nice beat to this one


----------



## Gary O' (May 22, 2021)

One of my very favorites

Gotta share it.....again


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

I appreciate everyone that has participated in this thread. May God bless each and every one of you!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 25, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 27, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 28, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2021)

WAR OF AGES - COLLAPSE [Official] (Christian Metal)​


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 28, 2021)

One of my favorites. Requested to be song after my last breath here on earth.


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2021)

That's beautiful...sniff sniff


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 29, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Robert59 (Jun 18, 2021)

Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum​


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## DaveA (Jul 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


"In The Garden".  One of my favorites, from back in my church-going days. 

In my later years I became what our preacher used to call a " home Baptist".  The folks that you only see at Easter and Christmas services.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## bingo (Jul 23, 2021)

Don't have a  link...but...Ralph  Stanley.... 
Kingsman  quartet also


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2021)

@ProTruckDriver I'm not a particularly religious person but these old time hymns really get to me. 
Brings me back to my Sunday school days.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 25, 2021)

www.crowdermusic.com

www.facebook.com/crowdermusicofficial

www.twitter.com/crowdermusic?lang=en

www.instagram.com/crowder/?hl=en

www.allmusic.com/artist/david-crowder-mn0000958767/biography

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crowder_(musician)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Crowder_Band






https://www.dannygokey.com

www.facebook.com/DannyGokeyOfficial

www.twitter.com/dannygokey?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eauthor

www.instagram.com/dannygokey/?hl=en

https://americanidol.fandom.com/wiki/Danny_Gokey

www.thechristianbeat.org/danny-gokey-releases-stand-in-faith/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Gokey


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Jul 31, 2021)

Psalm 71


----------



## Forerunner (Jul 31, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> Spirit In The Sky Norman Greenbaum​


Great song...theology's not so great. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 2, 2021)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 2, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


>


Praise the Lord!


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 2, 2021)

An old friend recorded this: 



It's one of my favorite songs.


----------



## LittleRed (Aug 2, 2021)

So many great songs listed here!  I absolutely love Lauren Daigle's voice.  Here is a song I heard for the first time during a very difficult time in my life.  It holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Colleen (Aug 8, 2021)

Keith Green, Sandy Patti, John Michael Talbot, Amy Grant. Just to name a few. We took our church youth group to Pittsburgh to see these people in concert. It was always an uplifting experience


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2021)

This is the current sermon series at church right now. You're welcome to view it if you'd like.
https://www.newspring.org/sermons/series/worlds-of-warfare-iii-the-weapons/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2021)

deleted


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

Sounds like 50s music. LOL! I was astonished at Elvis's gospel music history. It's a shame he didn't stick with it.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't listen to Christian music, but this old song I heard when young has been running through my head.  Thought I'd post it here.


I believe in fantasy! Lol


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 9, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


>


Not available in my country. Argh! Tom was living at my aunt's when this was recorded.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 12, 2021)

Big boys, too!


----------



## Jennina (Aug 12, 2021)

There's this old Christian song titled "Let her Dance" that I heard in the 80s that I can't seem to find online. Forgot the name of the artist. It's a slow song and it's about giving a woman a chance to be herself/live her dreams.  Does anyone know the song?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2021)

Jennina said:


> There's this old Christian song titled "Let her Dance" that I heard in the 80s that I can't seem to find online. Forgot the name of the artist. It's a slow song and it's about giving a woman a chance to be herself/live her dreams.  Does anyone know the song?


----------



## Jennina (Aug 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


Omg! That's the song! Thanks!!!!


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 19, 2021)

Listen to the words in this song.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Aug 25, 2021)

So many musicians that I grew up with are dying. Charlie Watts just died. All he had is gone forever! So glad I know the Lord.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


>


Gotta hear that one again


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Gotta hear that one again


Amazing performance!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2021)

CAKCy said:


> Amazing performance!!!


If I'm not mistaken, Lowry wrote it too


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Lowry wrote it too


If he did, well done. The lyrics are very inspiring!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Forerunner (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2021)

I can't play enough of this

He has so much soul, he settles what's left of mine


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2021)

Really enjoying this one right now


----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2021)

That brought tears to my eyes. I needed that. Thank you, Gary.


----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2021)

Be Thou My Vision


----------



## Lara (Oct 23, 2021)

It is Well With My Soul...A Cappella


----------



## Shero (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## palides2021 (Oct 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Good morning all.


I really liked this one! Thanks!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 23, 2021)

Shero said:


>


Love this one! Thanks!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I'm pretty heavy into Gaither stuff;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Gaither music too!!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 24, 2021)

Bee said:


>


Love that song by him!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2021)

A Mighty Fortress is Our God...Chris Rice


----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2021)

Close you eyes and ignore the "baby lullaby" cover
...it's just so sweet, peaceful, and meaningful.


----------



## Shero (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Oct 30, 2021)

I like to look at the lyrics to this song as *a conversation between myself and God.*
Try it. "You know I love you...there is no beginning, there'll be no end...
You gave your promise to me and I gave mine to you"...Lyrics below





Love Is All Around​I feel it in my fingers
I feel it in my toes
Your Love is all around me
And so the feeling grows
It's written on the wind
It's everywhere I go,
So if you really love me
Come on and let it show,

You know I love you, I always will
My mind's made up by the way that I feel
*There's no beginning, there'll be no end*
'Cause on my love you can depend
I see your face before me
As I lay on my bed
I kinda get to thinking
Of all the things you said, oh yes I do
*You gave your promise to me and I gave mine to you*
I need someone beside me in everything I do
Oh, yes I do
You know I love you, I always will
My mind's made up by the way that I feel
There's no beginning, there'll be no end
'Cause on my love you can depend
I gotta keep it moving
Ooh, it's written in the wind
Oh, everywhere I go, yeah, ooh yeah
So if you really love me, love me, love me
Come on and let it show


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2021)

That song is so moving  to me ...  thanks for posting @Lara


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 30, 2021)

I like this guy

good song


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 30, 2021)

Love this guy's stuff


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 30, 2021)

Still my favorite rendition of *Amazing Grace*


----------



## Lara (Oct 31, 2021)

"My Worth is Not in What I Own" 
Videography shows God's power in action


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 6, 2021)

I didn't know Tchaikovsky composed choral music, and found this very peaceful and beautiful.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2021)

RFD channel has a polka show on weekends, though i'd give them a look...
They had a man  playing a cross-cut saw (a lumberjack tool six feet long with longer models available).
He had a violin bow and played it quite well, a bit slow due to his cumbersome 'instrument.' It sounded like a violin,
I had thought playing a saw was a joke-it is not, it is  real.


----------



## Shero (Nov 7, 2021)

This video was filmed in the hometown of St. Francis in Assisi, Italy where St. Francis walked and preached the Gospel to the poor people of this land.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 12, 2021)

Music had to be one of a ways to inspire the masses during the Medieval time, when the written word was just for the rich.

Walking into a massive Cathedral and hearing the music in such an open space with the sun coming though stained glass windows,
had to give people comfort in those troubling times.

Lucky enough to visit a few Cathedrals in England and hear the Pipe Organs and choirs.

Grew up Southern Baptist and the music was always the best part of any 'Revival' I attended.

One of my favorites that seemed to bring comfort to so many, including my Mother.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 12, 2021)

Lara said:


> "My Worth is Not in What I Own"
> Videography shows God's power in action


This is very inspiring, Lara! I loved the music and the words.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Nov 13, 2021)

I just so love this one.
It's become my favorite of all music
because....it's become so very true...for me


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 13, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I just so love this one.
> It's become my favorite of all music
> because....it's become so very true...for me


This is so beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2021)

My Elvis


----------

